# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आसान टिप्*स वज़न घटाने के

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि अधिक वज़न से अन्*य कई समस्*याओं का जन्*मदाता है। ज्*यादा वजन होने से हाई बी पी, हृदय रोग, मधुमेह और जोड़ो के दर्द इत्यादि कई समस्*याएं उत्*पन्*न हो जाती हैं।स्वस्थ जीवन के लिये अच्छा तरीका यह है कि आप अपने शरीर का अतिरिक्त वज़न कम करें। आइए हम आपको बताते है ऐसे उपाय जिनका दैनिक जीवन में प्रतिदिन प्रयोग करने से वज़न कम करने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*अत्यधिक पानी का सेवन करें*वजन घटाने के लिए सबसे बढ़िया तरीकों में से एक है – सोडा का सेवन टालना और पानी का ही सेवन करना । कैलोरी से भरपूर या शर्करा युक्त पेय को पीने की बजाए एक गिलास ताज़ा पानी पीजिए । यह आपके डाइट प्लान के सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण अंगों में से एक है । हर एक घंटे में एक गिलास पानी का सेवन आपके शरीर के लिए चमत्कार कर सकता है । यह आपको भूख का एहसास न कराते हुए कम खाने में आपकी मदद करता है । अधिक मात्रा में ग्रहण किया हुआ पानी शरीर से अवांछित अवशेषों को बाहर निकालता है और पाचन प्रक्रिया में अपना सहयोग देता है ।

----------


## Krishna

................................

----------


## Krishna

*व्यायाम*अपनी चर्बी को अधिक मात्रा में गलाने के लिए एक बढ़िया रास्ता है - अपने व्यायाम में ‘वेट प्रोग्राम’ को जोडना ।*प्रोटीन खुराक*अपने मेटाबोलिज्म स्तर को बढाने के लिए प्रोटीन युक्त खुराक का चुनाव करें और अपने शरीर को चर्बी को तेज़ी से गलाने के लिए मदद करें ।

----------


## Krishna

*बुद्धिमानी से कैलोरी में कटौती करना*अपनी खुराक में कैलोरी की मात्रा में कटौती करने के लिए एक सही तरीका चुने, जो कि चरणों में आपका वजन घटाए, और जिससे कि किसी भी प्रकार के खतरे को कम कर सके । कैलोरी की मात्रा ज़बरदस्त रूप से कम करने से आपके शरीर में सारी उपलब्ध कैलोरी बड़ी तेज़ी से नष्ट हो जाती है और जिससे कि आपका मेटाबोलिज्म स्तर कम हो सकता है ।

----------


## Krishna

*स्वास्थ्यवर्धक भोजन ग्रहण करना*नाश्ता हर दिन खाएं, क्योंकि आपने पिछली रात से कई घंटो से कुछ नहीं खाया है । नाश्ता खाने से बाद में दिन के दौरान आपके बढ़िया खाने की इच्छा घटती नहीं है । नियमित अंतराल पर कुछ न कुछ खाना चाहिए, अनियमित समय पर भोजन करने से आपके पूरे डाइट प्लान की धज्जियां उड़ सकती हैं । इसकी हमेशा सलाह दी जाती है कि अपना एक निश्चित दिनचर्या को बनाए रखे और हमेशा उससे चिपके रहें । अपना भोजन को कभी भी टालना नहीं चाहिए क्योंकि एक भोजन को टालने से आपको ऐसा प्रतीत हो सकता है कि आपने कैलोरी में कमी कर दी, लेकिन ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है । आप बुनियादी तौर पर खुद को भूखा रख रहे हैं, जो कि बहुत गलत है और जो अगला भोजन आप करेंगे, वह शुद्ध वसा में तब्दील हो जाएगा । इससे असल में आपका वजन घटने की बजाए बढ़ जाएगा।

----------


## Krishna

*शराब का सेवन सीमित कीजिए* शराब का सेवन सिर्फ ख़ास मौकों पर करें । शराब न सिर्फ़ अत्यधिक मोटापा बढाता है, बल्कि आपकी इच्छाशक्ति को भी घटाता है । भविष्य में आपके शरीर के लिए शराब बेहद नुकसानदायक भी है । 

निरंतर चलते रहिए यानि कि हमेशा सक्रिय रहिए, एक ‘काऊच पोटेटो’ मत बनिए । हर दिन पैदल चलने जैसी शारीरिक क्रिया के साथ साथ स्वस्थ खुराक ही वजन घटाने की सफलता की एकमात्र कुंजी है।

----------

